# New setup for 30



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Here are some new pics of my 30. The inhabitants include
8" Jack Dempsey
4" Buttakoferi
3 2-3" Pink Cons
5 .5-1" Baby Cons
4" Pictus cat
3 2" Julii Corys
forgot to add 3" Pleco
Giving away the Jack and Butts soon. Makin the tank a con tank.
Whole Tank


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Little crevice where baby con hides, you can see one there


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

2 baby cons


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Plant where cons chill at


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

right side of tank


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Left Side


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Male Con


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Babies


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Male con


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

group of babies


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

male and female


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

male with other female yea hes a player


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

none of the pics seem to be showing up


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Funny







they sow up fine for me


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

:rasp: post whore :rasp:

and they show up fine for me


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

... i dont see them either...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

o nm i see them now.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Hehe im not a post whore :laugh: And maybe your computer is slow if ya dont see it or try refresh


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice setup ..nice cons..


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Here are some more pics of the tank at night. Hehe I cant stop taking pics
Whole tank


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Pleco


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Pictus


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

This sux! I don't see nuffin' again! Dammit.

_Sarah


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Hehe why are you the onkly one that doesnt see it.


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

i know, this sux. i don't get why, though.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Does it show up as red X's or just doesnt load?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

DUUUUUDDDDEEEE!!!!! Nice tank! what happened? you got your JD back??

Oh I can't wait till I buys some driftwood and plants.....an fh, a pcitus, and two jds would look awesome as my tank collection.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

This was a night before I gave the JD away


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

> Does it show up as red X's or just doesnt load?


Completely blank.

+SARAH


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Heres the tank as of 8:16 on 11/16/03


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

If you cant see the pics I uploaded them in my gallery
http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/show...t=500&password=


----------

